# New VOOM channel coming May 1st



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

I was watching TreasureHD today and between breaks they announced the VOOM MovieHD channel.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Some are gonna b that there are more Voom channels coming. But to me this sounds like there will be movement in E* line up that is being confirmed to Voom.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

This is more than likely a realignment of channels rather than the addition of new channels.

Tony


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

[email protected] Hey eveybody look at the bright side this may be the next national channel release.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That said, I would be surprised to see an additional Voom channel. Maybe some kind of content realignment? But given their recent reduced-content/increased-repetition pattern, I would be surprised to see them grow beyond the 15 existing channels.

I also, though I haven't said it in a while, think they have really been missing the boat with Animania. They have a great potential there for hi-def animation and they haven't acquired much in the way of high-quality HD cartoons. They do have Samurai-7, and that looks sharp... but they could be acquiring so much more instead of all the Pink Panther/Mr Magoo zoomed/cropped stuff. I would love to see some of the current crop of hi-def animated movies come to this channel.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Monsters HD just got done showing all the Planet of the Apes movies in the past week. It's the same feeling when someone shows all the Star Wars movies in a timely manner.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The other day I went to the Voom site to see what's new and on the "new" stuff for FamilyRoom I was presented with the following:








I thought, wow, this show is on season 4 at ITV (British). It was the basis for the sort of ok show "Life is Wild" that the CW canceled after the first season. Golly gee, maybe Voom is actually going to get some programming. But hmmm, I don't remember seeing that on the schedule. Look again. Not on the schedule at Zap2It. Upstairs to TV. Not on the guide. Set a manual timer. Nope, no show.

I know Voom bashing is rampant, but how can you not....


----------



## killzone (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm a realist and realistically I'd trade every VOOM channel for Sci-fi HD.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

HDMe said:


> I'm pretty sure at least one channel on your favorites list is "garbage" to someone. That's why we have variety... so there's (hopefully) something for everyone!
> 
> That said, I would be surprised to see an additional Voom channel. Maybe some kind of content realignment? But given their recent reduced-content/increased-repetition pattern, I would be surprised to see them grow beyond the 15 existing channels.
> 
> I also, though I haven't said it in a while, think they have really been missing the boat with Animania. They have a great potential there for hi-def animation and they haven't acquired much in the way of high-quality HD cartoons. They do have Samurai-7, and that looks sharp... but they could be acquiring so much more instead of all the Pink Panther/Mr Magoo zoomed/cropped stuff. I would love to see some of the current crop of hi-def animated movies come to this channel.


Perhaps they'll just lump all of their movies on one channels, they didn't say. I agree with you about Animaria. I wished they would buy some Merry Melodies or Harveytoons featuring Little Lulu, Huey Duey.

God I'm old:lol: :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Myself, I couldn't care less if they ever add SciFi in HD, or for that matter they could remove the SD feed and I wouldn't notice. HOWEVER, it they did away with Voom (especially Rave) I would probably move on. *Face it folks, comments bashing Voom are of no value or help and are off topic in this discussion. Further Voom bashes will be removed (and have been).*


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I wish Anima and World Sport would step up. But FilmFest, Rave, are good.
Family has reuninted with me with a childhood favorite, UFO. Equater has some good shows on too. Monster goes through spurts as does Kungfu channel sometime its on, sometimes they MISS wildly


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Myself, I couldn't care less if they ever add SciFi in HD, or for that matter they could remove the SD feed and I wouldn't notice. HOWEVER, it they did away with Voom (especially Rave) I would probably move on. *Face it folks, comments bashing Voom are of no value or help and are off topic in this discussion. Further Voom bashes will be removed (and have been).*


IMHO there is no need to remove Voom channels - at this point it's not a competition as SciFiHD and USAHD are already uplinked on E8.

Right now we have ten HD channels that devote alot of time to movies, four of which are VOOM: Showtime, Starz, Cinemax, HBO, HDNetMovies, Universal HD, VOOM World Cinema, VOOM Filmfest, VOOM Monster, and VOOM Kungfu.

IMHO we don't need another VOOM movie channel. Perhaps they could reorganize some content into a single channel with a well designed rotation freeing up a channel slot for another type of content such as drama and comedy series from Britain, Canada, and Australia. Given the rotation on WorldCinema and FilmFest, they could be combined without any content loss.

VOOM actually has been busy regarding both audience expansion and content, or at least issuing news releases. See here.

I simply can't imagine them removing RAVE. The only music oriented HD we have is RAVE and MHD except for HDNet's Sunday concerts programming. But dumber things have happened recently.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Myself, I couldn't care less if they ever add SciFi in HD, or for that matter they could remove the SD feed and I wouldn't notice. HOWEVER, it they did away with Voom (especially Rave) I would probably move on. *Face it folks, comments bashing Voom are of no value or help and are off topic in this discussion. Further Voom bashes will be removed (and have been).*


I am also tired of the VOOM bashers. I enjoy the VOOM channels especially MONSTERS and RAVE.


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

Richard King said:


> Myself, I couldn't care less if they ever add SciFi in HD, or for that matter they could remove the SD feed and I wouldn't notice. HOWEVER, it they did away with Voom (especially Rave) I would probably move on. *Face it folks, comments bashing Voom are of no value or help and are off topic in this discussion. Further Voom bashes will be removed (and have been).*


Hi Richard, I agree. I would rather watch 12 hours of Equator on Voom than be forced to watch one hour of Sc-Fi. There is more stuff on Voom than most people realize. It's practically commercial free and they have some interesting topics. But I don't complain about anything on DISH really. If it's there, I watch it. If it isn't I don't complain.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Mr-Rick said:


> Hi Richard, I agree. I would rather watch 12 hours of Equator on Voom than be forced to watch one hour of Sc-Fi. There is more stuff on Voom than most people realize. It's practically commercial free and they have some interesting topics. But I don't complain about anything on DISH really. If it's there, I watch it. If it isn't I don't complain.


Well there is 1hr of Sci-Fi I like, but I agree over all. I think Equator is one of the more over looked Voom Channels too. I just wish Worldsports would have more uptodate sports events, and any show on Voom, Looks tons better than anything on TBS or TNT


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

The people who continue to bash voom are probably uneducated and culturally
inept.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*CEASE*

Let's keep this thread on the topic of the new Voom HD channel ... discussing posters is not on topic!


----------



## Kman68 (Jan 24, 2008)

GrumpyBear said:


> I wish Anima and World Sport would step up. But FilmFest, Rave, are good.
> Family has reuninted with me with a childhood favorite, UFO. Equater has some good shows on too. Monster goes through spurts as does Kungfu channel sometime its on, sometimes they MISS wildly


I hear you Grumpy, I wish World Sport would pick up motor sports and cycling events. Even delayed they would be great to see in HD. What are three most watched sporting events? In no particular order, F1, TDF and World Cup. Of the the big three, World Sport shows only one, soccer, or football if you prefer. Why not pick up BTC, A1GP, College Cycling, European MTB Racing, MTB Trials, ....


----------



## jackienopay (Dec 18, 2003)

I don't understand the "wild at heart" picture above. Is that somehow indicative of a new Voom channel? 

At this point, voom or not, I'm happy to hear of any new HD channels.


----------



## GrayCalx (Sep 29, 2006)

Richard King said:


> Myself, I couldn't care less if they ever add SciFi in HD, or for that matter they could remove the SD feed and I wouldn't notice. HOWEVER, it they did away with Voom (especially Rave) I would probably move on. *Face it folks, comments bashing Voom are of no value or help and are off topic in this discussion. Further Voom bashes will be removed (and have been).*


I love how in the post where you say posts that bash channels will be removed... you bash a channel.

Hypocracy... I love it!

//um right yes back on topic, New VOOM channel sounds awesome.


----------



## nsps (Jan 4, 2008)

As long as the same programming was involved, I wouldn't mind if all the material from FilmFest, World Cinema, Kung Fu and Monsters were consolidated into one channel. I wouldn't mind a new movie channel either—it'd help make up for Dish not having MGM HD yet. But given the two-or-three-movies-a-day schedule, it wouldn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

GrayCalx said:


> I love how in the post where you say posts that bash channels will be removed... you bash a channel.
> 
> Hypocracy... I love it!
> 
> //um right yes back on topic, New VOOM channel sounds awesome.


Actually, since the SciFi channel was mentioned two posts above mine, I was simply responding to that post with my opinion on the channel. This is why bashing channels is a waste of time and effort. One person's favorite channel may be the next person's least favorite channel and be seen as a total waste of bandwidth (sort of like having this discussion is here). This thread is about the possibility of Voom adding a channel, it is not about wanting to "drop every Voom channel to get SciFi". That post should also have been deleted rather than responded to on my part. My error I guess.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

since people can't seem to control themselves, this thread is closed.


----------

